# Union Bindings or Burton Bindings



## DapperROMESDS (Nov 24, 2018)

Just got a new board and need to get another set of bindings... Would love input from the Forum.

Board: Burton Kilroy custom 2019


I have only ever road Burton Cartels and Never have had any issues love the response of the Cartels however seem to be open to the idea of changing it up unless you say otherwise. 
Style of riding is more so Hard carving and some park.

Interested in looking into Union but not sure what binding I would go with along with how they compare to Burton Cartels.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

DapperROMESDS said:


> Just got a new board and need to get another set of bindings... Would love input from the Forum.
> 
> Board: Burton Kilroy custom 2019
> 
> ...


Maybe get some Rome bindings like in your username? 

Sorry not actually helpingjust found it curious and funny you have RomeSDS as your username but aren't riding anything Rome, nothing wrong with that, just funny.


----------



## DapperROMESDS (Nov 24, 2018)

all my other boards are Rome this is first board I will own that is not ROME


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

I'd stick with an est binding. Vita, cartel, genesis...whatever you prefer.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I own some Union Force and Union Contact Pro bindings, on different boards. Also Flows, Rome Targas and DODs, and just bought some Cartels on a Flight Attendant at the end of this season.

So I'm all over the place.

I didn't like the Unions at first, but that turned out to be mostly because my boots (32 Focus) were a little too big for the bindings. Once I started using Ride Lasso boots, which have a smaller profile, the Unions grew on me.

I find the Rome bindings the easiest to deal with, generally, in terms of buckling up and adjustments and so forth. I also like the canting. The Unions feel more solid, though, once buckled in. I haven't had a lot of days with the Cartels, but I didn't find any obvious issues with them. And I love the EST adjustment. If I could get EST on non-Burton boards, I'd be in heaven.

This isn't going to help you right now, but next season I intend to swap around my equipment a _lot_ until I figure out what I really like best. Right now, it's kind of a game of inches. I've already gotten rid of (or stopped using) equipment that I don't care for as much, so the above list is what's passed the cut.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Six in one hand, half dozen in the other. Go with whichever you prefer.


----------



## DapperROMESDS (Nov 24, 2018)

linvillegorge said:


> Six in one hand, half dozen in the other. Go with whichever you prefer.


I understand that. Obv. I would stick with the Cartels since that is the only binding I have ever used but part of me feels if I never experience a different binding I could be missing out on something that I shouldn't.

part of me would like to venture away from Cartels to live life a little bit.
Like the Burton malavita interest me as well but it seems like the Burton malavita will be a softer flex and That might not be as good for what I like... Carving.
I also see some people say go with rome katanas.

then I see every one on Youtube riding UNION and i want to know why.... Is it just " what the cool kids do to be different" or is it the idea that you might think the grass is greener on otherside but in reality I should just stick with the Cartels b/c they do what they should every time


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

I have a pair of Contact Pros and T. Rices from Union and while I do like them, ever since I got a pair of Now Drives, I am much happier with them. For some reason, both Unions create a weird pressure point on my lead foots toe box. I always just assumed it was my boots, but the way the buckle sits on my toes, it was is causing the pressure point. Since switching to the drives, I have no boot issues. So, I haven't used the Unions much this year. 

Having said that, the T. Rices were very responsive and outside of the pressure point, I was happy with the stiffness for carving at high speed.

edit: I adjusted the toe-strap to all the possible positions while still being able to strap in, and it all the positions, the pressure point was there.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

DapperROMESDS said:


> I understand that. Obv. I would stick with the Cartels since that is the only binding I have ever used but part of me feels if I never experience a different binding I could be missing out on something that I shouldn't.
> 
> part of me would like to venture away from Cartels to live life a little bit.
> Like the Burton malavita interest me as well but it seems like the Burton malavita will be a softer flex and That might not be as good for what I like... Carving.
> ...


My point is that if you move from a Burton Cartel to say a Union Force, you're not really going to get a different experience. You may prefer the Union straps and buckles or you may not. But they're both similar flexing traditional bindings. Union has done a very good job of growing their brand while retaining their "core" image and they make solid bindings. That's why they're popular.

If you want to try something actually different, try something like Now or Salomon shadowfit. That will give you an actual different experience.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

MMSlasher said:


> I have a pair of Contact Pros and T. Rices from Union and while I do like them, ever since I got a pair of Now Drives, I am much happier with them. For some reason, both Unions create a weird pressure point on my lead foots toe box. I always just assumed it was my boots, but the way the buckle sits on my toes, it was is causing the pressure point. Since switching to the drives, I have no boot issues. So, I haven't used the Unions much this year.
> 
> Having said that, the T. Rices were very responsive and outside of the pressure point, I was happy with the stiffness for carving at high speed.
> 
> edit: I adjusted the toe-strap to all the possible positions while still being able to strap in, and it all the positions, the pressure point was there.


If Nows shipped with Burton or Flux straps and buckles, there would be no reason to even consider any other binding IMO. The skate tech really is THAT good.


----------

